# thunderjet release 10 hot rod magazine series from autoworld pictures



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

just thought i would put up some pics of the next release of thunderjets from aw, they are the hot rod magazine series release #10 they say due out in august but that could change as we all know..lol

thanks guys now lets get a commenting on these things,
Richard
wheelz63


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I was really hoping for a couple of new bodies in the mix. Like maybe an actual HotRod. This SOS is really getting old. Very dissapointed.
hojoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

No Mopars?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

well I see 3 I am going to have to get. Green,Chrome and white cougar are a definite on the want list. lol


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The 66 Nova looks good too!

Old Blue


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

When will it end...When will it end...When will it end...Sorry if that's the same thing over and over...


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I am grateful for the effort but...:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

What, No love?? I admit I would like to see a new casting too BUT.....

no swirly do's, no cartoons, no BS............one plain car one flamed car and some stripes, I would think this would be better news to most.

my 2 cents....i LOVE the Camaro, Mustang and Nova.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those are some nice paint jobs, especially on the Camaro. The chromies look very good.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thats the best flame job yet!!!!! A flame job like that might even have looked good on the Cougar. I'll definately get the Mustang and Camaro, and probably the Chevelle and Novas. Not really excited about the chrome ones though.
And yes a Mopar would have been nice. I just noticed, it says '68 Chevelle???? Sure looks like a '70 to me.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, there are a couple of bodies in the Version A set that I wouldn't mind having....now mind you, I said Bodies, as you can KEEP those AW chassis. I'm done with trying to tune them to run as good as an Old Aurora Chassis. The specs just ain't tight enough for me, and I can still get NOS Aurora chassis, so let me know when somebody has that White/Orange Nova Body and that Green Cougar Body for sale


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yeah, there are a couple of bodies in the Version A set that I wouldn't mind having....now mind you, I said Bodies, as you can KEEP those AW chassis. I'm done with trying to tune them to run as good as an Old Aurora Chassis. The specs just ain't tight enough for me, and I can still get NOS Aurora chassis, so let me know when somebody has that White/Orange Nova Body and that Green Cougar Body for sale


I too mostly just buy loose AW bodies when I can. I wish they'd put out some more X-traction bodies. I imagine making new bodies is somewhat costly though.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> No Mopars?


It is just the cars I would expect to see from a GM biased magazine.

MOO

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

